

In-browser command line interface - alex_c
http://cb.vu/

======
uruzseven
This thing is pretty sick. Not sure if it has any real world applications
though. Maybe training?

------
morbidkk
this is good analogy to <http://www.wundrbar.com/> a YC startup

------
webframp
slick for sure, i could see a few applications, mostly a curiosity. a 'command
line joke' as it says.

